# I need some help!



## KyaraDream (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi! My boy have a little injury, I didn't see blood, but his fur is weird. Someone has seen something like this?
He still eats and drink normally, and I did't see mites or something like that. Could have been a little fight with his brother? They play a lot, and he one hurt is the active, always running and jumping, could be that? or stress for the new house? ;;
I use recicled paper bedding, and never had any problem with. And they are eating the same ;;
Any comments is appreciated!
















I tried to take some pictures, but he moves a lot
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

That does look like it could be mites or lice and your mouse is scratching his fur out. Mites aren't visible to our eyes but lice are and they look like little long red things that move in mice's fur. What is the brand of recycled paper bedding you are using? Carefresh is known to carry parasites somewhat often. If the other one has bald patches or any missing fur anywhere, that is a likely cause and can be treated with diluted, pour on Ivermectin, olive oil and a few other treatments.

You said that both of the mice living together are male so it is very possible they got in a fight and the one in your post was wounded. The playing between them you described is probably them actually fighting. It's not recommended to keep bucks together since they are really prone to fighting. His companion also may be barbering his fur which just means one over grooms the other to the point of pulling fur/whiskers out.

If it isn't either of the aforementioned possibilities, your mouse could have an allergy to something in his environment like food, bedding, ect. What are you feeding them?


----------



## KyaraDream (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah, I watched close and I think that arent lice. Carefresh, I used for my hedgehog, time ago, but the other mice dont have anything, so I don't think its that either.
I think they have fighted, one or two times, but no blood or cuts, just sound, and jumps. But later they get together, sleep together and no problem at all. 
They groom together, but not to each other, but I will keep and eye on them.
I give them some kind of local hamster food, that have mainly seed and some dry fruits, but until now there has been no problem at all. But I will wash again the house, and change the bedding just for precaution.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

When cleaning out or rehousing males that live together it's best to retain some of the old bedding with their mutual scent.Fresh environments bring out the territorial behavior.Once they've started fighting it usually escalates.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

If there are no scars/wounds on his rump, it means you have a parasite infestation.

I highly recommend treating them both with olive oil. Place a line down their back and a dab on top of their head, try to avoid their ears. Treat them every 3 days for 2 weeks.

They will hate it, but their health will benefit.

You probably have mites, which are not only difficult to see with the naked eye, but also white- thus much more difficult to see in white fur.

Good luck!


----------

